# Gork Goodfilla



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

What on earth? Does this actually hold up long term?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I'd be worried about bonding. Why not just use an actual wood filler or high build primer?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

IDK anything about it. But if it's a newish product not much of a way to say how it would hold up.


I was mostly distracted by that awful color. Probably spec'd by architect Mike Brady and inspired by somebody's bell bottoms.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> I'd be worried about bonding. Why not just use an actual wood filler or high build primer?



Same I would still and and prime with oil or BIN. Barry is shown using it without sanding even..


using the paint to tint the filler is very appealing.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Martin Scorcese's GOODFILLAS

"For as long as I can remember, I wanted to be a kitchen cabinet refinisher..."


----------

